# Feeding time?



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everybody! I'm not new to this forum, but haven't been on in a looong time! 
Anyway, my question may sound ridiculous but here it is:
How much should feed a guinea pig and a rabbit? 
My guinea pig is six, and since he's getting a little older I think i should be checking more that he's getting what he needs. They get veggies, pellets and new hay every day (as does the rabbit) 
My rabbit and guinea pig live separately. 
I have a fear that I may be feeding them too much.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't speak for the piggies. 

But for the rabbit - unlimited hay, you can't overfeed hay and they need a constant supply to keep their gut working properly. This should make up 80 percent of their diet. 

A cup full of veggies / greens a day

and a little eggcup full of concentrated feed / pellets is all that is needed - people often overfeed these which means less hay is eaten - not good.


----------

